# Are you open tomorrow?



## japanilainen

Hei!

A short question: What can I say if I want to ask if the shop's open tomorrow?

Is "Onko auki huomenna?" correct?

Thank you and hyvää itsenäisyyspäivä


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

It's slightly off but they'll understand you all right! If you add _kauppa_, it sounds better: _Onko kauppa auki huomenna?

_Hyvää itsenäisyyspäivä*ä* itsellesikin!
GOM


----------



## sakvaka

When addressing the shop assistant, I would say _Ootteko te auki huomenna _(_normaalisti_)_?_


----------



## japanilainen

Thank you guys 

Well, I was thinking I could use that since this weekend is holiday... Have no idea which shops will open on "itsenäisyyspäivä" and "jouluaatto"/"joulupäivä"/"uusivuosi". I can sure ask them for information using the answered provided (if there's no otherwise reminder)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

No shops will be open on Independence Day, Christmas Day and New Year's Day. All shops will be open on Christmas Eve but they close early, about 1 pm. Some shops selling groceries will be open on Boxing Day.


----------



## sakvaka

Shops with area of less than 100 sq. m. can be held open on national/ecclesiastic holidays. For example, many Siwa grocery shops will be open the 6th of December.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> Shops with area of less than 100 sq. m. can be held open on national/ecclesiastic holidays. For example, many Siwa grocery shops will be open the 6th of December.


Really? I didn't know that. Thanks for the information. I guess the idea of going to a supermarket on Independence Day never crossed my mind and that's why recent changes in pertinent legislation had escaped my attention.

GOM


----------

